# Taping Forum UK



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

For those that belong.
Are you having a problem logging in?

I'm getting a box asking me to log in before I get the webpage up?
And it's not accepting my username and password


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Same thing happens when i tryed it as well brian, A small pop up comes up asking for name and password, I didnt do it.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Somethings up then Cazna. was on there earlier today, no probs


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

It's back up and running again :thumbsup:


----------

